# BATES MOTEL on A & E Channel



## MorbidFun

Anyone watch it on A&E? I think the show is great well casted and shot nice. Cool prequel idea on the Psycho. I am hooked already. It is a cool angle thier version of the backstory of Norman Bates.


----------



## bolt

This is filmed in our area. It is quite startling to come across the fully realized Bates Motel and most of the Bates house just sitting on the roadside.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm watching the first episode of it right now. It's pretty cool so far.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Missed the first episode, will have to play catch up. Looks very interesting to me and very intense. Something along the line of "The Following" on Fox Network, maybe.


----------



## Jack Mac

The first episode was very interesting, lots of possible twists already in place. Looks like it is going to be a good series to follow.


----------



## austenandrews

Hard to believe that's Freddy Highmore.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I really enjoyed the first two episodes, lots of back story to explore and I like the fact that the town is not quite "normal." Hope the show keeps the momentum going, reminds me of Twin Peaks.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am confused.....the "mommy" doesn't seem to be acting like a mommy.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I am confused.....the "mommy" doesn't seem to be acting like a mommy.


She scares me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Halloween Lady said:


> She scares me!


Ha ha..me too......
Or maybe the correct word is disturb...she disturbs me....


----------



## Spooky1

STOLLOWEEN said:


> I really enjoyed the first two episodes, lots of back story to explore and I like the fact that the town is not quite "normal." Hope the show keeps the momentum going, reminds me of Twin Peaks.


I may have to watch it then. I was a big fan of Twin Peaks.


----------



## samhaynes

I will have to check this out. I remember the horrible 80s bates motel film so thatmputmme off a little!


----------



## MorbidFun

I am loving this show its filling my void for the Walking Dead


----------



## Troll Wizard

Troll Wizard said:


> Missed the first episode, will have to play catch up. Looks very interesting to me and very intense. Something along the line of "The Following" on Fox Network, maybe.


Well caught up on the show! Really an interesting concept for a show. It makes you wonder how long they can carry this storyline with him being in High School and when is it that he really goes over the edge?


----------



## austenandrews

I'm still liking it. Interesting how Norman is sympathetic and yet dangerously psychotic.

I fear Dylan isn't going to live long.


----------



## imspookyboo

We love this show! Very sad that next week is the season finale but I hope it sticks around for a few more seasons. Norma and Norman are p e r f e c t.


----------



## austenandrews

Norma is comedy gold. In true Hitchcock fashion, she's in hilariously over her head. It's not a portrayal I would have predicted but I'm very glad they didn't skimp on the character. Meanwhile Norman is note-perfect.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I agree, Norma is perfect...the more frazzled she becomes the better she gets, plus she's endearing because she is really trying to do what she believes is best. Looking forward to the season finale.


----------



## [email protected]

Norman and Norma are TV gold! They are nailing their performances, and the writers are giving them good material.


----------



## stacey

I am really looking forward to tonight's season finale!!


----------



## awokennightmare

This was a show I never got to see. I'm going to try to watch it before it comes back.


----------



## Bethene

I missed this thread some how,, love the show,, can not wait for the new season,,, Norma got a Emmy nod for best actress in a drama series,,, Love her in this, lots of twists and turns in this little town, Norman's character is awesome also.. sweet but creepy at the same time !


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm trying to find a place to watch this online. I can't believe I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

New to site, Is there a Season 2 discussion thread?


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well I have to say that I did watch the first year episodes, and started to watch the new season. But because there is so much on Monday nights now that I would like to watch, that I have decided to continue to watch "The Following". I am foregoing this season of Bates Motel, unless I can watch it on A&E's website at a later time.*_


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

As far as season 2 goes, now we are getting glimpses of the adult Norman(when he was channeling Norma) that was weird..Every episode ends with a bombshell, can't wait till next week, now I look forward to Mondays, lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

I really like this show. Seeing Norman develop pre-Psycho is awesome. Casting was dead nuts on.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I got to be involved with the show in a small way: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38900


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Mr_Chicken said:


> I got to be involved with the show in a small way: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38900


I saw that on the forum, so many awesome things rolled into one...your sculpt being part of the show, your sculpt being so damn good, being hand picked. ..you rock!


----------



## aaronnz

Bates Motel is my favorite tv show right now. Being in New Zealand it's not shown here yet so I have had to watch both two seasons on the internet. Kinda sucks as other New Zealanders haven't heard of the amaizng show.


----------



## EvilDog

This show is very good and fun to watch.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn talk about a creepy season four finale last night! Last season is five so everyone catch up before it starts!


----------

